# Looking to make a purchase



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2019)

Hey guys whats going on I have a question? I am an vw/ audi enthusiast that currently has a b6 passat wagon. I was in the market for an audi s6 2008- 2011 v10, and wanted your guys draw backs concerns opinions and potential issues if it is a car I should look to purchase or is their a better S audi model I should look into I am a family guy have two kids; a 13 month old and 14year old so I definitely need a little room as this won't be a daily but a second car that I would drive. Any advice is greatly appreciated thank you for your input in advance.


----------



## Fakie1977 (Apr 9, 2019)

I bought a 2008 S6 Avant about 2 months ago as I wanted to experience the V10 before all those cars/engines disappear forever. I love the noise although it is a bit quiet so looking for exhaust options. It’s not kind on fuel economy as expected but it’s not too bad if you don’t drive fast all the time (which can be quite hard as it’s very addictive). I’ll probably keep it for a while and then see - there’s some work that needs doing to get it back up to standard but whenever I start it up and hit the throttle I forget about it and suddenly don’t mind so much. I’m sure the newer V8 turbo ones are much more capable cars but I wanted to at least own the NA V10 once. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tishi (Feb 25, 2004)

*check this youtube*



[email protected] said:


> Hey guys whats going on I have a question? I am an vw/ audi enthusiast that currently has a b6 passat wagon. I was in the market for an audi s6 2008- 2011 v10, and wanted your guys draw backs concerns opinions and potential issues if it is a car I should look to purchase or is their a better S audi model I should look into I am a family guy have two kids; a 13 month old and 14year old so I definitely need a little room as this won't be a daily but a second car that I would drive. Any advice is greatly appreciated thank you for your input in advance.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpf5CgCOhM0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRGxU88GtVo


----------

